# Toys, cages, and a post full of awesome! (pic heavy)



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I was shopping with my mum today and went into the pet section of big W. 
Of course i fell into buying my boys 2 more toys that will proberly go unoticed, but i feel good buying them none the less!

Here is a random toy and a "love swing" i found, i doubt they would be interested in the random toy but im hoping buddy would like it somewhat:


















Here is the guys whole lot of toys. Its a little lacking at the moment but i have a small collection of toy making supplies and i plan to create some eventually- it would be good for a rainy day.


















And finally, this is the guys cage after its weekly clean. I like to rearrange the branches and change the sticks around for a little more excitement, and im sure they appreciate something new each week.


















And a little added bonus- My two kelpies Amber(brown and tan) and Ebony(black and tan) there very smart and make every day a challenge!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my goodness, our cages look almost identical!!! And not just the cage, but everything in it too! How funny! I have nearly all the same stuff.. which is awesome I might add  hehe. The only thing that is different in my cage is that one of the branch perches is a rope perch in mine- but other than that its pretty much the same!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh nice !

I have nearly all those toys too. Except no mirrors , my birds don't like mirrors...lol

At big w , they have these boy and girl rope people with bells and beads on their hands and feet and a straw hat! Keep an eye out for them. Both my birds LOVE these toys and really like pulling the hats appart and playing with the bells and preening the rope pieces. Great toy for only $5 something.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have like 8 of them rope swings - the yellow, pink and white one (got them for $1 each), my guys love them lol! I also have the exact same toy with the ABC blocks on it. 

Great set-up for them though. And the doggies are gorgeous!!


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks guys! I try to find toys that would be less intimidating for them because they arnt that big on toys.
Birdie LOVES string. tying a simple piece of string on a branch he sill sit there and play with it in his mouth for hours! he isnt too keen on the bigger toys. But buddy has shown intrest so i thought it would spruce it up a little! His fave is the little ball like thing with fluffy pieces off it (next to the yellow mirror in the photo) he will sit there and preen it for ages haha!

Ive seen those toys Dude, i was going to get them but i thought they would be a little over whelming for the guys.

ive been trying to find those wicker basket type material ball things if you know what i mean. Birdie loves destroying my clothes basket which is of the same material so i still have to find them- if anyone knows where they sell them (i can only find the scented ones) i would be estatic!

Buddy also likes pegs, if i hand him one he will play around with it and feel it with his foot and drop it off the side of the cage for me to pick up and repeat. i might make a toy with a peg on it for his amusement!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I seen them balls at spotlight. They have the non coloured non scented raw ones. They cheap and heaps of sizes. Some as tiny as a medium marble even... they itty bitty baby ones... or giant ones the size of a soccer ball.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

dude said:


> At big w , they have these boy and girl rope people with bells and beads on their hands and feet and a straw hat! Keep an eye out for them. Both my birds LOVE these toys and really like pulling the hats appart and playing with the bells and preening the rope pieces. Great toy for only $5 something.


I got one of these and it took all of 3hrs before they had unravelled the whole hat until there was nothing left! Haha- very funny to watch! I've still kept the toy though- he just looks a bit funny without a hat!


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

do you possibly have a picture dude? I think i know what your talking about but i want to be sure! it sounds like birds love it so i might get one


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Of the man with the hat toy ?

I can take a picture and msg it to you. I don't have my computer at the moment so can't resize pictures and they might get mad if I post a giant picture.LOL... So i`ll message it to you or something.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

If you could get a pic, that would be awesome. I dont think people will mind if its huge haha. But you could resize it in photobucket if your able?


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Good selection and prettty dogs


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice batch of toys, and cage!  Your dogs are adorable!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Ezzie said:


> do you possibly have a picture dude? I think i know what your talking about but i want to be sure! it sounds like birds love it so i might get one


the man toy ! lol.............. sorry he is a bit chewed up. well his hat is anyways. :blink:


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Bahahahaha thats him alright  

I used to think it was hilarious when Cheeky would go up to him and put his head down asking for a scratch near his 'bell arm'. It used to absolutely crack me up! He always got so disappointed when rope-man didnt give him a scritch!!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL. That's cute !!!

I love the rope man. Dude loves the rope mans hat!
I tried looking at spotlight for just the hats and they had none there. I found the price tag but the shelf was empty 

Oh well we will just have to keep buying the whole man when the hats are gone. Maybe peppermint pip will like the man and dude can have the hats till he destroys them.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hahaha yeah, lucky they are cheap little rope men!


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

omg thats so cute!!

Ill have to find one! 
Im still on the search for the illusive wicker basket ball things!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Most of the cheap dollar stores. Like the BASE warehouse. Reject shop. Go-Lo. Home Wares. Wallys. Liquadators.....etc (cheap shops) have them.
Just check that their not scented. But a lot aren't. I've seen then many times. Spotlight has them too.


----------

